# Anyone know who?????



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Does this truck belong to anyone on this forum or does anyone know who it belongs to? I think they live in Logan.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

ha ha why do you ask? I don't know the owner of the truck, but i have a feeling that this could be an interesting story!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

o-||


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

travis madden said:


> o-||


You can say that again!
_O\


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok..... o-||


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

No sir bob... Why u ask?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Come on! Don't leave us hanging here! Let's here the story please


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

In Idaho?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

These clowns were shooting after hours everyday last week and trespassing. A little history on the river they were on. Ducks, geese, and Swans use this river mainly for a night roost. They come from fields, springs, creeks, feed lots, pastures and wherever else they spend the day. So there is a good evening flight of birds but 90% of the flight takes place after hours, and I guess these Delta Bravos couldn't handle it. My buddy lives just down river from where these pics were taken. Mon, Tues, and Wed we were hunting fields out of the area and didn't hear or see them but were told about them by another friend who was hunting the river on those days. Thurs we hunted the river and finished about 4:30. By the time we picked up the deks, loaded the boat, and got to my buddys house it was 5:30, we could hear these guys shooting steady until then. Shooting hours ended at 5:04 that day. Thinking they still needed to pick up their deks we got in my truck to go have a little chat but they were already gone when we got there. Aparently they weren't using deks just jump shooting, pass shooting and blowing their calls. Friday we made it a point to watch them and call the local CO if they shot after hours again. So we get on this hill that overlooks the river bottom and really overlooks where these guys are at. At 4:10 these jackasses pull in and park. We watch them, their wild dog and no deks jump the fence on some property where they may or may not have permission. The owner of the property is a Delta Bravo from Utah so we really don't care if anyone trespasses there or not. They walked the fence line down to the river and jump another fence on some property we know they don't have permission to be on. So we leave to go check out some fields, but first we went to their truck to get the plate # and take those pics. We come back right at hours. We watch them hiding and blowing their calls at a few flocks of high flying ducks and geese. They actually never fired their guns after hours on Friday when we were prepared to call them in and have words with them, but only because nothing flew close enough to them. They were hiding and blowing their calls until 5:25, 20 minutes after hours. Saturday they never showed up. Looking back we should of went and talked to them anyway but on Saturday we did call the local Co and gave him their plate # and told him what was happening. Those Jackasses blew all the roosting birds in that section of river out of there.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Dang!!! Delta franks, must be someone with that Clint kid


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen the truck in Logan a few times.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope you find them. Last check 503 people have viewed this topic. I am sure someone knows the owner


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Good job calling them in! I must be out of the loop what is a Delta Bravo?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> Good job calling them in! I must be out of the loop what is a Delta Bravo?


That would be DB or douche bag I believe.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you not say Douche bag on here?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to work at a dealership in Logan, I've seen that rig come through a few times. Don't know anything about the owner though. 
It seems anymore as soon as you see/hear anything illegal, don't hesistate and just make the call. Hopefully with your pictures and what not they can take some action.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Oooooooh, makes sense. Thanks


----------

